# Where's this then?



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Dave Burleigh's fault he started it before the site crashed! 

Clue: School song


----------



## 93001 (May 1, 2005)

Sur la pont d'Avignon?


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

H'Avignon. Jummlied with my home town of Colchester. Is that taken from the camp site?
Nick


----------



## 95367 (Jun 6, 2005)

School song?

Is that London Bridge?

Looks like it has fallen down! but failure isn't about falling down, failure is staying down.


:wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Bridge over troubled waters 8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

La Pont d'Avignon

Well done


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No clue 

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Well there is no sign of rain in the photo .......so I assume it's not your Scotland trip :lol: :lol: (sorry dave)

Erm...looks like Breville, but not to sure :? 


Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

Thankyou for reminding me ..... :-(

You're getting warm. The clue is in the sea.

Dave


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

One of the 'sur Mer' towns near the landing beaches in Northern France?

I'll have another look when the fog has cleared.

Nick


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Mont-st Michel?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I did wonder if this is the design for the new Olympic Bridge across the Thames - should get rid of the wobble problems.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It is a landing beach in Normandy. Which town? If you haven't been there to recognise it the clue is in the sea in the photo.

I'm now off for the day; back late tonight. I look forward to some new photo puzzles (hint).

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Ah Just spotted a Mulberry when clicked on pic,...Arromanches


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I can't see one - are you talking about bushes or landing thingys


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

LoL  Landing wotsits!..in the sea just left of the tower with the conical roof


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Needless to say, I woz looking at the wrong pic :roll:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Need a clue?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

St Malo


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Unlucky John,..have another go mate!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? St Servan-sur-Mer, Caen (Ouistreham), Cherbourg, Roscoff, Dinard, ? Blackpool? 8)


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Plymouth?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Nope!!


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

If both photos are of the same place(?) is the boat smaller than it looks or is it a very large millpond?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Boat is a fairly new addition to the fleet,....don't you wish all crossings were that calm!


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

The Royal Navy's latest 'Q' ship - HMS Millpond...

Am I close?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Err....No Baz


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

NO??????

You cannot be serious!!!!

(Was I close...?)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Two more clues


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Only one place this could be*

My guess its the bridge at Avignon :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

That was the very first one vic, we're on the other one a little further down the page, has a BF ferryboat in it......(you were right though) :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

Yes, mine was Arromanches.

Yours is Cork.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Somewhere in Hampshire not a stones throw away from the New Forest. 8)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? Poole :?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pont Aven france,..the boat has the same name!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Doh! Should have got that :-(


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thought it was. Just didn't want to show off.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Answers on a post card plz :?:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

St Mike Mont


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I agree Pusser, but Rainey's PM said Disneyland, ..and I'm too frightened to argue 8O now that she's bionic an' all with them new bits and bobs fitted


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave, look, just 'cos we didn't get Pont-whatsitship, no need to take the p... by going easy. Just for that, here's a couple of quite different places:








1) For avid readers of my visit reports - note the sky.









2) The oldest in the world.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The bottom picture was Stone Henge before pranksters removed many of the stones to make it look like a place of sun worship.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Older than Stonehenge, and the Pyramids.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Top Picture Settle,...Peak district?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The top picture is from my Scotland trip. The sky shows it was not raining.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

An early version of the Dome? 

olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

olley,

The Dome only has to stay standing another 5800 years to beat it, then.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Dave,
Would the Scotish one be Glen Nevis and the other Carnac?

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The first one isn't too far away from a monster and the second is south of Sicily.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I will have to file this in the tooooo difficult section as it would only be another guess as to the location.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

1) Scotland already declared, monster (hint) - Loch Ness. Of two campsites on Loch Ness, only one is talked about on MHF, which is at Invermoriston, which is the answer.
Or you could look at my account of Scotland trip, as hinted:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6283-0.html
The sky (hint) in the picture is not full of rain, so it must be:
"Day 9. NO HEAVY RAIN TODAY!!!!!! Woodland walks & waterfalls around Invermoriston (walkable from the site). "
A hypothesis of Invermoriston can be tested by Google images:
http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=invermoriston+bridge&hl=en
or even more speculatively by entering just "Ness" and "bridge" which also shows that bridge.

2). Put words oldest stone structure world in Google and top link is Malta. Malta is south of Sicily (hint). Check by Google Malta oldest world whose top link is:
http://www.walkabouttravelgear.com/hagar.htm

Sorry,

Guess it's back to Mont St Michel and the like!

Dave


----------



## james (May 15, 2005)

My guess is that it is a megalithic temple in Malta, Hagar Qim, Mnajdra or Tarxien?
(I cheat, my wife is Maltese).
James


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> 1)
> 
> Guess it's back to Mont St Michel and the like!
> 
> Dave


Is this one too easy then? Exact location please.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

West Quays, Portsmouth.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> West Quays, Portsmouth.
> 
> Dave


Thought is was Gunwharf Quay but tis Pompie. Good show wasn't it. and I didn't get stranded overnight.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

peedee,

Yes, Gunwharf Quay it is. I always confuse it with West Quays at Southampton.

Having arrived at Southsea Leisure Park for Trafalgar 200 late on the Monday, I used the cool of the evening to cycle all around Portsmouth, and it was the first time I had seen the Spinnaker from a similar direction to your photo.

Dave
PS Must go back there shopping. We tend to go whenever we need shoes - good bargains from Clarks and other shoe shops there. Then when I've had enough I people and boat watch with a coffee while Alison wears out the credit card.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Clue: Sport


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

I tried, but drew a blank.

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The Cluhouse at Loch lomond golf course!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

I was warm. I tried scotland, golf, clubhouse first, but Google images didn't throw up that one. Try it - infuriating all the more now I know. 

Then widened it to mansions, stately homes, etc before giving up.

Dave


----------

